

Ask HN: Your Personal Finance Software? - NTH

What hacker-friendly personal finance managing software is out there? Mainly what I'm interested in is:<p>* Being able to set budgets as percentages of my income
* Being able to Play around with those budgets to see how a new expense would affect everything else
* Having credit card purchases automatically tallied into the correct budgets, so I can see how much room I have remaining in each
* Being able to access this data from mobile, so I can consult it before making a purchase<p>Do you know of anything that fulfills some or all of these goals? Or is there anything else that you particularly like?
======
epaga
<http://neobudget.com> since my wife and I do envelope budgeting. Works GREAT.
Highly recommended.

------
biagio3d
<http://www.cashbasehq.com>

------
rileywatkins
I'm a bit late to the party, but I love <http://www.youneedabudget.com>. I've
been using it religiously for over two years.

------
br0ke
<http://www.gnucash.org/> has scheme(guile) and python scripting, in addition
to being open source

------
ptiper
I used to use <http://www.buxfer.com>

------
ckdarby
I only use Mint. You're able to export all your data and do as you please. :)!

------
codegeek
have you tried <http://www.mint.com>

~~~
cmaxwe
+1 I have been using mint for a long time. The mobile apps are really great
too. I have accounts at several institutions so I just open the app and it
connects to all the institutions and updates my various balances.

